# WHERE ARE SOME REPTILE WEBSITE THAT U CAN BUY OFF



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

I would like to know where there is some websites that i can order reptiles from....i am looking to buy a bearded dragon... here where i live they are about $90, and i am looking to see how big they get and if i can get them cheaper then that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.prehistoricpets.com/index.asp

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=34


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

If America is anything like England...........

I would get one from a breeder/specialist pet store. This way you get to see and choose the exact specimin that that you want, and you can check that they are healthy and good before buying.

If you buy from a website, you will be paying very high shipping costs and I dont think any lizard would enjoy the experiance.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

you can subscribe to reptiles magazine and check out the classified adds. some of them are from the most experienced breeders in the country. Other than that kingsnake.com has every breeder you can find in the magizine and more.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

You'll get the best prices at a reptile show and still be able to pick out the individual animal you want. 
Here is a schedule: http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

anyone know about LLLReptile, i was thinking of getting 3 armadillo lizards from them?


----------

